# transparent soap



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Okay, I have an idea rolling around in my head that calls for a kind of transparent soap. I do not want to use the melt n'pour sold in the stores (have you tried that stuff....yuck)

So do any of you seasoned soapers have a good recipe to make a transparent type soap? I would like to color it like blue or green....was hoping to stay away from amber, but if that is my only choice.

Help?

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

think you have to make a glycerine soap .


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

I went to a seminar once and the man there was teaching how to make transparent soap and he did a beautiful job, it does not have to be glycerin, but I barely remember much of it and I do think it has to be water based and that is has alcohol or something in it.. I think he used drinking alcohol like vodka.. Have you tried to google it and see what you could come up with.. I think there is a book out there about it also
Barb


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes I googled. I finally found a recipe, and it uses alcohol, but it is a long process, or at least I think it is. :/ I'll have to think about it. I hate having to follow lots of instructions. But Iwant to make a clear soap and color it slightly for embeds that I want to do, and I don't want to use melt and pour....I just hate that stuff, it feels yucky to me.

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

the melt and pour is just glycerine soap so doubt you will be happy even if you make your own.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

well I was just thinking it would have the commercial crap they put in it. :sigh

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

true


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes, most the melt and pours out there have been commerically produced and are no different than the store purchased soaps.. thats why they feel so yucky after using good soap.. and if I remember right the way to make clear soap was a long long process, like two days, the guy that taught it had soap in different stages at the seminar.. 
Barb


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

There's a reason for the alcohol... the soap will not melt unless it has something to make it melt.

I've made 'clear' melt and pour soap.. from scratch.. and it takes at least 90 proof alcohol. 
It does take a while to make.. but the fumes make it worth it.. :biggrin

I still have it around here somewhere... but I don't think I want to bath with 90 proof alcohol even though I did make it. :/ 
Some M/P soaps are made with sorbital.. which is actually a sugar alcohol.. which in all actuality is a substance made from nature. Sooo... 

Don't get me wrong.. M/P soaps can be stunning.. and there are so many things you can do with it. 

Experiment.. find whats right for you. Just have fun!!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I make transparent soap and use ethanol. (denatured alcohol works beautifully). I use Failor's method from her Transparent soap book. It isn't something I do very often. I wanted some imbeds and I wanted to prove to myself that I could do it. 
The denatured alcohol had another ingredient in it so you can't drink it. I got it at the lumberyeard in a gallon can. ABout $12. 
The process isn't hard. Just takes a long time and I have to read and follow read and follow so I don't mess up.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

What if you used whey instead of goat milk? When you make chevre...you get whey and it is 'sort of' clear, so you could try using that inplace of goat milk and see what happens...this is just a thought...I have not tried it, so don't hold me to this!

I could be WAY off base on this too...so you more experienced soapers would know more than I! :biggrin


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Not an experienced soaper here, either, but I don't think that would work. When you make soap with water instead of goat milk, it's not clear, so it seems to me that there has to be some different process/ingredients than just the standard soap recipe with a clear liquid.


----------

